# silver lace vine



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Silver lace vine (Polygonum aubertii) will attract lots of bee activity when it's in flower. But be aware that it is a very aggressive grower, and it will become a very large plant quicky. It's growth rate is similar to kudzu, and it need a very sturdy trellis. It does not perform well in the South, perferring the Ohio valley, Upper Midwest to the Pacific NW. Some states have it on the invasive sp. list.


----------

